# Plants and KH



## Farmer (Jan 20, 2013)

Can a planted tank have to much KH?

Tap water 8.3ph and 16*KH 
After dyi co2 7.8ph and 19.5-20* KH
GH is 6-7* for both

Have crushed corals substrate and a plant substrate mixed. The corals is what causes the kH to go up with the co2.
Basicly im asking should i take out the substrate with coral in it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It depends of the plants. IME java fern will live in Tanganyikan water, but a little salt kills java moss. Hornwort is a another high pH plant. Do you have specific plants in mind?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

my tap water is retarded hard. GH and KH are both the highest ratings whenever i test. RO units aren't stupid expensive, and they're pretty easy to use...that's if you're bound and determined to go with softer water. 

Coralife Pure-flo2 has a "garden hose" connector, so you don't have to pierce your water lines or anything. just get an adapter to attach it to a sink and let it go. Mine has worked great for several months, but now I have to replace the filter in it because it isn't pushing out soft water anymore. 

On another note, using "softened water" from your home is bad for your fish. Dont use the water in your house that's connected to a "water softener"


----------

